# Movie trailers that you like!



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Thread to share our favorite movie trailers regardless of how good the movie is:

Let me start off:


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Surprising that no one here has any favorite trailers?!?


----------



## Metairie Road (Apr 30, 2014)

This trailer got me into the theater to watch the movie. It looked silly enough to be good - it was!

*Guardians of the Galaxy - Trailer 2*





This also got me into the theater, I liked the scenario. I thought the movie was pretty good considering we spend 95% of the movie locked in the trunk of a car.

*Brake - Trailer *





Best wishes
Metairie Road


----------



## Metairie Road (Apr 30, 2014)

Duplicate post deleted


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

I hate trailers, so I don't watch many trailers, so I don't know much about trailers, so my opinions should probably be disregarded. But most trailers lay out so much of the plot in a much more economical few minutes that convinces me I don't have to watch the actual film. I like trailers like this one for _Trainspotting_ that tells you almost nothing and in fact do a good job of misdirecting you about what the film is about.






Also, this looks like a cool film.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

A long time ago I stopped watching trailers as they tend to give a skewed picture of the actual movie. Also, they have no value as a stand-alone product.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2015)

Yeah same here. Misdirecting, confusing, spoiling trailers. Can make good films look mediocre and vice-versa.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Another movie that I want to see this summer with Ben and my dad or John:






This one looks like a wonderful sequel to the first version... And I am huge fan of Anna Kendrick as well:






It is a warning... this is a film that I do not plan to watch despite having a really good trailer. It pretty much is the whole movie for me:






A trailer for my favorite movie of last year (I think that it came out last year in fact)... P.T. Anderson is just a flawless director when it comes to adapting literary classics.


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

quack said:


> I hate trailers, so I don't watch many trailers, so I don't know much about trailers, so my opinions should probably be disregarded. But most trailers lay out so much of the plot in a much more economical few minutes that convinces me I don't have to watch the actual film. I like trailers like this one for _Trainspotting_ that tells you almost nothing and in fact do a good job of misdirecting you about what the film is about.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have seen Rubber. A strange but good film.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

One of the few French films that I am dying to see in fact... More Cottillard please. 






I am a huge fan of James Bond... this is a trailer for his last appearance... still awaiting the next movie's trailer for SPECTRE to come out soon:






Brilliant trailer here about the black samurai:






Hopefully I will be able to catch this movie with my dad this weekend. Should be an awesome one for sure.






Let us hope that this movie isn't a train wreck here. Honestly it would be a disaster. But the trailer looks rather nice here at least.






Clooney joins up with Disney in perhaps what is a questionable movie. However, the shots here present potentially a non-failure however.






Astonishingly no one has mentioned the trailer for the upcoming Star Wars movie in December 2015... I can't wait!






I don't typically like video game movies but the Warcraft movie looks to be good. This isn't an official trailer but a good preview nevertheless.


----------



## Bellinilover (Jul 24, 2013)

I think this trailer for THE PIANIST was very well done:


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

I liked Myrna Loy's trailer in "Double Wedding"


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Today's trailers all seem the same to me. Slick and loud, but unimaginative. *This* is a movie trailer.






And then there are the really old artless ones:


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

New Guy Ritchie film coming out this fall. Looks so good!


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

The trailer for the forthcoming Star Wars movie.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

The trailer for the latest Baumbach flick out in theaters.


----------

